# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Θελω να αγορασω μια κονσόλα ήχου....

## PanagiwthsRF

Καλησπερα σας και τα συγχαρητήρια μου για αυτο το τελειο forum!

Θελω να αγορασω μια κονσόλα ήχου που θελω να δουλευει σε studio ηχογραφησεων...
εχω σκεφτει να πάρω αυτή  αλλα για πειτε μου... αξίζουν τα χρηματα αυτα?

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## HFProject

Από τις ποιο αξιόπιστες εταιρείες, για το  value for money πρέπει να αναρωτηθείς αν σε καλύπτει για τις ηχογραφήσεις που θες να κάνεις.

----------


## PanagiwthsRF

βασικα σε ραδιοφωνικο σταθμό θελουμε να μπει....

----------


## HFProject

χμμμ, για "αέρα" ;

----------


## PanagiwthsRF

*ναι......!*

----------


## HFProject

Δεν κάνει για ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό !! 

Τουλάχιστον για "κανονικό".

Όχι τόσο με βάση εισόδους - εξόδους και αυτοματισμούς αλλά και από θέμα αντοχής σε 24ωρη χρήση.

----------


## PanagiwthsRF

και ποια κονσολα να παρουμε?

----------


## HFProject

Για τι είδους ραδιόφωνο ?

Μουσικό, Αθλητικό, Ειδήσεογραφικό ?

----------


## PanagiwthsRF

μουσικο - Ειδήσεογραφικό

----------


## HFProject

http://radiomagonline.com/studio_aud..._choice_onair/

----------


## PanagiwthsRF

οκ ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια.... να σε καλα!

----------


## drPanos

Καλησπερα 
Και αυτή εδώ η κονσολα ειναι δοκιμασμένη σε επαγγελματικο ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο!
http://www.musicorama.gr/eshop/produ...roducts_id=847

----------


## sakis

απο πλευρας ηχου η soundcraft  εξ απ ανεκαθεν ηταν σκληρες στον ηχο τους .... παρολα αυτα ιδανικες για ροκιες εντεχνα και τετοια αλλα πραγματα  αντιθετα τζαζιες disco soul house  θα ακουγονται "καπως" .... φυσικα ενας καλος επεξεργαστης στην εξοδο θα ελυνε το προβλημα ...

απο την αλλη η μπερινγκερ πραγματι εχει τις μεγαλυτερες δυανατοτητες  σε σχεση με τα φραγκακια που θα δωσεις   και δεν εχει και "θεματα" με τον ηχο της 

επισης παραμενει προβλημα οι σχετικα λιγες δυνατοτητες  εχει μεν 4 aux  αλλα τα δυο απο αυτα πανε  afl  στα εφφε  το οποιο σε ραδιφωνο μπορει να ειναι ενα θεμα μια και τα εφφε δεν θα χρειαστουν  αλλα τα aux  ειναι afl  οπου αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα 

επισης ενα αλλο θεμα ειναι η συνεχης λειτουργεια οπου τα τροφοδτικα της θα κουραστουν σχετικα γρηγορα αλλα και παλι δεν παιζει ρολο μια και ειναι φτηνη ...

η καλυτερη λυση θα ηταν μια eurorack ub 2442  ειναι το παλαιο μοντελο με 6 aux  μακρια fader και εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο βραχος ..... αλλα ελα που δεν υπαρχει πουθενα πια .... αν βρεις μονο ψιλομεταχειρισμενη  ελλαδα και εξωτερικο ...

αν βρεις παρ την με κλειστα τα ματια 

δες και μια ματια στο νακκα εχει την καινουργια σειρα MG  και καποια μοντελα ειναι παιχταμπολ γυρω στα 550 γιουργια

----------


## nitako

Πάρε μια mackie που εχει καλούς προενυσχυτες. 
Η behringer ειναι μια καλή κινέζικη κονσόλα που αν την θέλεις για απλα πράγματα ειναι καλή, τωρα για τις soundcraft πιστεύω οτι ειναι καλές για on air μιας και εχουν αποδειχθεί ''σκυλιά''.
Το θεμα ειναι να δεις τι εξοδους - εισοδους χρειαζεσαι και μεχρι που μπορεις να φτασεις σε euro

----------


## nitako

Α, και ξεχασα να σου πω οτι καλυτερα να την παρεις απο το εξωτερικο μιας και εδω η τιμες ειναι απιστευτες.
Ενα καλο site που εχω ψωνισει πανω απο 15 φορες και εμεινα ευχαριστημενος ειναι αυτο http://www.thomann.de/gr/index.html

----------


## status

soundcraft m4 σχεση τιμης  και αποδοσης πολυ καλη και πολυ οικονομικη για το ονομα της

----------


## moutoulos

> Δεν κάνει για ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό !! 
> 
> Τουλάχιστον για "κανονικό".
> 
> Όχι τόσο με βάση εισόδους - εξόδους και αυτοματισμούς αλλά και από θέμα αντοχής σε 24ωρη χρήση.



Με βρίσκεις τελείος αντίθετο με αυτό που λες, έχω αυτή. 
Εδώ και 1-1,5 χρόνο, δεν έχει κλείσει ούτε μια ώρα. Αρκετά 
καλή σε σχέση με τα χρηματά της, και πολύ καλό ήχο.
H SoundCraft έχει "σκληρό" ήχο. Δεν λέω οτι δεν είναι καλή,
απλά δεν μου αρέσει ο ήχος της ..., προσωπικό βέβαια αυτό.

Η κονσόλα βρίσκεται σε νόμιμο (με άδεια) 24h προγράμματος Ρ/Σ.






> Ενα καλο site που εχω ψωνισει πανω απο 15 φορες και εμεινα ευχαριστημενος ειναι αυτο http://www.thomann.de/gr/index.html



 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα  :Thumbup: .

----------


## PanagiwthsRF

Γεια σας!

Κατέληξα στην BEHRINGER XENYX 2442FX θα μπει και ο επεξεργαστης μετα και θα ειμαστε οκ! Επισης η κονσολα δεν θα μου δημιουργήσει κανενα προβλημα να δουλεβει 24 ωρες γιατι δεν εχει μεγαλη καταναλωση...

ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια! :Smile:

----------


## paxjohn

Αν και εχει περασει καιρός από το τελευταιο μήνυμα , θα επιχειρήσω να βαλω εδώ το ερώτημα.

Εχουν περάσει πολλά πολλά χρόνια και η παλια μας κοσολα , πλησιάζει να μην ειναι πλέον επισκευάσιμη.
Οπότε θα χρειαστούμε συντομα νέα κονσολα .  Η κονσόλα που έχουμε εχει κάποια χαρακτηριστικά που θα θέλαμε να εχει και η καινούργια .
Δηλαδή παραμετρικό eq σε κάθε κανάλι , εχει limmiter  και για τις 2 εξοδους .
εχει πολύ καλό talk - over , με ελέγχο ποιο κανάλι θα το ενεργοποιεί .

Οπότε ψάχνω για ψηφιακή κονσόλα που θαθελαμε να εχει talk-over και αν είναι δυνατόν και limmiter.

λέγοντας Talk-over  εννοώ ότι με το που λαμβάνει σήμα ένα κανάλι , μειώνεται αυτόματα η ένταση σε όλα τα άλλα ενεργοποιημένα κανάλια .

Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## geostrom

πόσα κανάλια και τι χρήματα διαθέτης θα ηταν ενα βοήθημα.

----------


## paxjohn

> πόσα κανάλια και τι χρήματα διαθέτης θα ηταν ενα βοήθημα.



τωρα εχουμε 12 ( Χ2) ,  και 2 εξόδους  ,και το κόστος καλό θα ήταν να ειναι  γυρω απο  10.000€

Το limmiter μπορούμε εύκολα να το αντικαταστήσουμε με να εξωτερικό , στην έξοδο ., οπότε δεν είναι απαραίτητο .
Αλλά το talk - over ή music back , καθε εταιρία εχει δική της ονομασία , είναι αναντικατάστατο . αν είσαι  την διάρκεια της δουλειάς είσαι υποχρεωμένος να κάνεις και άλλες δουλείες και δεν μπορείς να αναβεκατεβάζεις την μουσική, ( κατά την διάρκεια της εκφώνησης) 


Γιάννης

----------


## geostrom

κοίταξε κονσόλες πολλές αλλα με talk over η ducking σύστημα να σου πω λίγο δύσκολο σε αυτα τα λεφτα ασε να το ψάξω λίγο και θα σου πω , τα καναλια δεν είναι πρόβλημα , λέγοντας 12 εννοεις stereo έτσι .

----------


## paxjohn

> κοίταξε κονσόλες πολλές αλλα με talk over η ducking σύστημα να σου πω λίγο δύσκολο σε αυτα τα λεφτα ασε να το ψάξω λίγο και θα σου πω , τα καναλια δεν είναι πρόβλημα , λέγοντας 12 εννοεις stereo έτσι .




Καταρχήν  Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση 

αυτη την στιγμη εχουμε 12 καναλια , τα 4 ειναι mic/stereo line in και τα 8 stereo line in/stere line in , Διπλά δηλ

οπότε ψάχνουμε κάτι τετοιο. Η μονη που βρήκαμε σε αναλoγική ειναι η axel oxyzen 7. Είναι φτηνή και δείχνει να κάνει οτι θέλουμε ,
Αλλά κονσολα δεν αγοράζεις κάθε μέρα και θέλουμε να το ψάξουμε καλά . Υπάρχει και το πεδίο της ψηφιακής κονσόλας , που δεν το κατέχω και διαβάζω μανουαλ . Υπάρχουν ψηφιακές σε αυτό το κόστος με πολλές δυνατότητες . αλλά για μας εδω η δυνατότητα του Talk over ( στην axel oxyzen 7  το ονομάζει Duck) ειναι σχεδόν απαραίτητη , γιατι όταν μιλά ενας δημοσιογραφος  , πάνω σε "χαλί" τις περισσότερες φορές χρειάζεται να γινει και κάποια άλλη δουλειά ( πχ. μονταζ) και δεν μπορείς να ακούς πάντα "αέρα" 
. Οπότε με αυτή την δυνατότητα τον αφήνεις να μιλά χωρίς να φοβάσαι οτι η μουσική θα σκεπάζει τον λόγο .

ΥΣ. Δουλευει καποιος σε ραδιο ?? 

Γιάννης .

----------


## geostrom

οι ψηφιακές κονσόλες εχουν μπει για τα καλά πια στην αγορά αλλα και στην καθημερινή χρίση , παρέχουν πάρα πολλές ευκολίες και λειτουργίες που μας κάνουν την ζωή εύκολη αλλα και δύσκολη καμιά φορά όσον αφορά τον χειρισμό τους  , σου προτείνω λοιπον ψηφιακή κονσολα αν θέλεις λειτουργίες και ευκολίες όπως routing , αποθήκευση , επανακληση μνήμης , ζευγάρωμα link δυο μονοφωνικών καναλιών σε ένα στέρεο κλπ , αν χρειαστείς  βοήθεια σε κάτι είμαι στην διάθεση σου ως ηχολήπτης και επαγγελματιας ( ιδιοκτήτης εταιρειας ηχητικον συστημάτων ) , σου ζήτησα απλά λίγο χρόνο γιατί θα πρέπει να δω τα τεχνικά χαρ/κα αλλα και να επικοινωνησω με διάφορους προμηθευτές για να πάρω στοιχεια που χρειαζομαι .
α telco θέλεις να έχει

----------


## paxjohn

εχουμε ηδη 2 εξωτερικά υβριδικά τηλεφωνου ,. Αλλά σιγουρα θα βολευε να εχει 2 γραμμες τηλεφωνου.

----------


## geostrom

αν θέλεις μπορώ να σου στείλω με πμ το manual απο την κονσολα που έχω βρει .
εχει δυο telco , αλλα αν δεν μπορείς να διαβάζεις manual να σου εξηγήσω εγώ καποιες λειτουργίες γιατι η κονσολα έχει πολλές , ειναι vca ολα τα input και έχει καλή ποιοτητα ήχου , για να μην παρεξηγηθώ ώμος θα τα πούμε με πμ.

----------

